# fish???



## Bigwil76543210 (Mar 31, 2003)

im goin to be getting a 55 gallon tank soon...any suggestions of what i should put in it? i already have 4 rbp


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

maybe a pleco or a crab


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

convicts or some tetras


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

a jack dempsey or green terror cichlid


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

You could get a huge Oscar in there, that'd be pretty sweet.


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

hold on... so i could get a jack dempsey or a oscar in my 75 with 5 rbp? I have been looking for something else to add. Do you think that these fish will work?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I wouldn't reccomend an oscar - chances are that it would end up on the menu.

I reccomend cheap fish like neon tetras and danios - well anything really that you don't care if it gets eaten, also silver dollers sometimes do well with RBPs.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

jasert39 said:


> hold on... so i could get a jack dempsey or a oscar in my 75 with 5 rbp? I have been looking for something else to add. Do you think that these fish will work?


 xenon kept an oscar with his rbp's some months back, the oscar never recieved a bite from them.

Personally though, I would still opt for a dempsey or green terror anyway


----------



## FISHYFISHY (May 19, 2003)

I have a Jack and a huge otiger oscar with my rbp's and their was problems at first. The oscar got his tail nipped at a lot, but it is fine now! And the Jack runs the tank, he is the most aggressive so far, but that will change in a little while.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

FISHYFISHY said:


> I have a Jack and a huge otiger oscar with my rbp's and their was problems at first. The oscar got his tail nipped at a lot, but it is fine now! And the Jack runs the tank, he is the most aggressive so far, but that will change in a little while.


 I believe it, as I had a severum with my piranhas, but one dat the piranhas will have a bit and it may or may not cause serious damage, but if it doesn't you should consider yourself lucky and move the cichlids


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

FISHYFISHY said:


> the Jack runs the tank, he is the most aggressive so far, but that will change in a little while.


 OR SO YOU THINK, as I said.


----------

